# Centenary of the Marine Diesel Engine



## cubpilot (Aug 18, 2008)

Just thought that as we have the centenary of the loss of Titanic in our minds that this year is also the centenary of the maiden voayge of Selandia the first Ocean Going motor ship. She was built by Burmeister and Wain and powered by the first two B&W engines. The First sea going Sulzer engines went into commission a short time later in 1912.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Funny looking ship without a conventional funnel, but very successful & economic with good accommodation. Here is a model I built of her some time ago.
Bob


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

To celebrate the centenary of the revolutionary Selandia rather than suffer all of the current Titanic drivel is a very sensible suggestion, cubpilot! I do believe that a book about Selandia with an English translation has just been published.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

I agree! Let's celebrate something worth celebrating. Nice model Bob (as always!).
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

But whats the last ship called now that M.A.N has dropped the B&W name same with Sulzer by Wartsila


----------

